# Tidworth



## madzone (May 7, 2005)

Where the fuck is it?


----------



## munkeeunit (May 7, 2005)

Tidworth is in Wiltshire, somewhere, but where exactly remains a mystery to me.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 7, 2005)

Here is Tidworth:
www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?lat=51.2374&lon=-1.6606&scale=1000000&icon=x

Is it that you're in Tidworth, and want to get out? or that you're outside Tidowth and want to get in? Or is it just that the word Tidworth does something to you?

Tidworth.

Tidworth.

Tidworth.

Doesn't do it for me.


----------



## madzone (May 7, 2005)

My middle boy qualified for a chess tournament in Tidworth today. I can't find it on the net anywhere.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 7, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> My middle boy qualified for a chess tournament in Tidworth today. I can't find it on the net anywhere.



Ummm. Try the link above....

There's clearly some kind of strange convergence on Tidworth.


----------



## madzone (May 7, 2005)

Christ alive - it's in the middle of nowhere


----------



## munkeeunit (May 7, 2005)

It's a spooky little village on the edge of Salisbury plain by the looks of it. Why on earth is a place like that holding a chess tournament? What are they up to?

We should all be very suspicious of Tidworth.


----------



## on_the_fly (May 7, 2005)

It is an ARMY camp for the scots guards. well used to be scots guards

I used to live near it, and yeah middle of nowhere is about right. its split in 2 by the hants / wilts border and each bit has a dif name LOL now thats fucked up !


----------



## Zaskar (May 8, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> It's a spooky little village on the edge of Salisbury plain by the looks of it. Why on earth is a place like that holding a chess tournament? What are they up to?
> 
> We should all be very suspicious of Tidworth.



I bet it's like some sort of local thing where that lure in bright kids with this chess tournament and then use crop circles and severed horese heads and pictures of micheal howard to feed on thier psychic energy and transfer it to thier country side alliance activists or something like that... country folk are the DEVEILS WORK....


----------



## madzone (May 8, 2005)

I've just emailed them to tell them what a stupid fucking place it is for a venue   You can't get there by train, you can't stay there, so you either have to drive all the way there or get a train to Salisbury and hire a car. Fucking twatty chess types - couldn't run a piss up in a brewery


----------



## munkeeunit (May 8, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I've just emailed them to tell them what a stupid fucking place it is for a venue   You can't get there by train, you can't stay there, so you either have to drive all the way there or get a train to Salisbury and hire a car. Fucking twatty chess types - couldn't run a piss up in a brewery



I have the same problem just getting to Bristol Temple Meads from Horfield, let alone getting all the way to Salisbury.


----------



## chio (May 8, 2005)

My mum was born there


----------



## rubbershoes (May 8, 2005)

i went through tidworth today

i didn't stop


----------



## munkeeunit (May 8, 2005)

I'm getting weirded out by all these Tidworth connections. First someone wants to know where the fuck it is, for no apparent reason, then it turns out that a disturbingly high concenration of Urbanites either send their children there for 'chess tournaments', had parents born there, keep driving through there, and so on. Maybe this site is full of inbreds who originated from Tidworth, and an unknown force is only now revealng this fact to us all.


----------



## tobyjug (May 8, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Christ alive - it's in the middle of nowhere



Which is one of the reasons it is on my traffic jam avoidance route, if I have to go upcountry in the Summer.


----------



## Zaskar (May 8, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I'm getting weirded out by all these Tidworth connections. First someone wants to know where the fuck it is, for no apparent reason, then it turns out that a disturbingly high concenration of Urbanites either send their children there for 'chess tournaments', had parents born there, keep driving through there, and so on. Maybe this site is full of inbreds who originated from Tidworth, and an unknown force is only now revealng this fact to us all.



For sure something is afoot, it's the midwitch cuckoos, and the whicker man all rolled into one...


----------



## munkeeunit (May 8, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> For sure something is afoot, it's the midwitch cuckoos, and the whicker man all rolled into one...



Absolutely. Now we have TobyJug too who has clearly hypnotised himself into thinking a round trip round the whole of salisbury plain can somehow be classed as an 'avoidance route'. Clearly somekind of force compels him to make regular journeys through the place. Maybe he is the source!


----------



## Zaskar (May 8, 2005)

Could be, I think he does live in the country, maybe he is trying to lure urbanites there to have thier brains feasted on by telling us it is a short cut....


----------



## munkeeunit (May 8, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Could be, I think he does live in the country, maybe he is trying to lure urbanites there to have thier brains feasted on by telling us it is a short cut....



I'm certainly feeling the urge to converge on Tidworth right now. I'm not even sure how I found the map, and the big red circle is clearly somekind of pagan lure if ever I saw one.


----------



## tobyjug (May 8, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Absolutely. Now we have TobyJug too who has clearly hypnotised himself into thinking a round trip round the whole of salisbury plain can somehow be classed as an 'avoidance route'. Clearly somekind of force compels him to make regular journeys through the place. Maybe he is the source!




Nothing to do with hypnosis, going through Tidworth can save hours on a run upcountry in the Summer. (I would not start to try and explain my route as people would just get lost).
My route is also 60 miles shorter that using the M5/M4. and 20 miles shorter than using the A303/M3/A33/M4 ect.


----------



## Zaskar (May 8, 2005)

Oh my lord check this out...

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...refox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official_s&sa=N

This is the image of a brain eating CA supporter if you ask me, and he is from TIDWORTH and likes psychological thrillers.... Oh my god its true, they country folk are taking over...


----------



## munkeeunit (May 8, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Nothing to do with hypnosis, going through Tidworth can save hours on a run upcountry in the Summer. (I would not start to try and explain my route as people would just get lost).
> My route is also 60 miles shorter that using the M5/M4. and 20 miles shorter than using the A303/M3/A33/M4 ect.



Your words are peppered with hidden messages. All those symbols and codes you are using are clearly not of this world. Away with you beast of Tidworth!


----------



## madzone (May 8, 2005)

It's the Midcock Tidcoos


----------



## Ground Elder (May 8, 2005)

> My route is also 60 miles shorter that using the M5/M4. and 20 miles shorter than using the A303/M3/A33/M4 ect.


and the water runs up hill, the blackbirds croak like frogs and the ladies of the W.I. are not be found on the night of a full moon


----------



## munkeeunit (May 8, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Oh my lord check this out...
> 
> http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...refox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official_s&sa=N
> 
> This is the image of a brain eating CA supporter if you ask me, and he is from TIDWORTH and likes psychological thrillers.... Oh my god its true, they country folk are taking over...



This is getting scary. I did a google search on 'Tidworth and Devil Worship' and found this. 

"Jesus and Satan had yet another argument over who was better on his computer. This went on for some days and in the end God was fed up listening to them both bickering on about who was best. Finally God said 'Enough, I will set you both a test that will run for exactly two hours and then I will judge who is the better computer user'."
http://www.2day.ws/drumbeat/section/wer234/

A clear reference to mine and Zaskar's latest row on the Brett Haircut thread, if ever I saw one. But who is Jesus and who is the Devil?


----------



## chio (May 8, 2005)

My cousin's got a new job down south and has moved to... you guessed it


----------



## Zaskar (May 9, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> This is getting scary. I did a google search on 'Tidworth and Devil Worship' and found this.
> 
> "Jesus and Satan had yet another argument over who was better on his computer. This went on for some days and in the end God was fed up listening to them both bickering on about who was best. Finally God said 'Enough, I will set you both a test that will run for exactly two hours and then I will judge who is the better computer user'."
> http://www.2day.ws/drumbeat/section/wer234/
> ...


Haha, funny...


----------

